# Reformed Churches in East Texas?



## 9:9 (May 31, 2004)

Does anyone know of any Reformed (whether Baptist or Presbyterian) Churches in the East Texas area?

I have a good friend who is moving to a small town called Kilgore and is trying to find a good Church.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Craig (May 31, 2004)

you can do a search from these denoms websites:

www.opc.org

www.pcanet.org

I'm sure Pastorway could recommend some Reformed Baptist churches.


----------



## king of fools (May 31, 2004)

I was just in east Texas last week. They say that Kilgore is Bush's favorite Texas city.

There is at least one good Reformed Baptist church, and there is a PCA church in Tyler. Tyler is about 30 miles from Kilgore, but it's all 70mph freeway driving.

http://www.faithbaptistlongview.org 
This is a RB church in Longview, which is about 10 muiles from Kilgore. I've talked to this pastor a few times, and he's been to conferences at my church, but I've never been to that church.

Hope that helps a bit.

[Edited on 5-31-2004 by king of fools]


----------



## panicbird (May 31, 2004)

I go to First Baptist Church in Liberty City, which is less than 10 miles from Kilgore. It is SBC and not technically Reformed, but the pastor, most (if not all) of the leadership, and much of the congregation is Reformed. The pastor is excellent. He is what I would like to be as a pastor: knowledgable of the Word, able to preach and teach, caring, loving. He was the drawing point for my wife and I.

Lon


----------



## 9:9 (May 31, 2004)

It is helpful, thanks alot! :yes:


----------



## dswatts (Jun 1, 2004)

Also in Tyler, TX...Grace Baptist Church...Pastor Dan Cozart. Wonderful Sovereign grace Baptist Church.

Grace,
Dwayne


----------

